# FET - is a natural cycle OK aged 44?



## dolphinx (May 30, 2015)

Hi, back again after bringing my little miracle into the world nearly 2 years ago. Time certainly flies.

I have a couple of day 5 frozen embryos in storage so I have contacted the clinic to book in for a FET. I am feeling a bit nervous about the whole thing. It feels like last chance saloon in a way because I might not have another chance to complete a fresh cycle at my age. I almost don't want to lose the comfort of having the stored embryos if that makes any sense?!

The other big question on my mind is the type FET cycle. I completed a medicated cycle using the best quality day 5 embryo from a good IVF cycle when I was 38 and got a BFN. The successful FET cycle was a natural cycle and using a day 3 embryo from a 'not so good' IVF cycle aged 40. 

Correctly or incorrectly my gut feeling is that a natural cycle is the way to go as that worked for me previously. But I am wondering if a natural cycle is still OK at my age? If anyone has any information on this I would be grateful to hear any advice before I got to the clinic.


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Following.


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi sweetheart 

In my opinion if your hormones are still high and you have a good endometrium then go for a natural cycle. 

Have a monitoring cycle first to see how your natural hormones are and go for it.

The only problem with that is that you may ovulate spontaneously and have to cancel the cycle.


----------

